# What College did you graduate from and when?



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

The HS thread produced some great responses, now lets try college.

University of Houston 1972 Go Coogs!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Southwest Texas State University class of 2000


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

wife went to Penn State, I went to the State Penn


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Penn State 1976.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sam Houston State 03....


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Texas A&M University '86


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Southwest Texas State '82, U of H '84


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

*the *university of texas at austin ... 1985

hook 'em!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

United States Air Force


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Texas A&M 1988


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Shsu 94


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

University of Hard Knocks 1987-Present







007


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

university of texas at austin, 1985
michelle


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Texas Tech University...both the wife and I 1990 and 1991.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Texas A&M University 2007


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

BS, Pan American University, Edinburg TX

Ph.D., Texas A&M


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> University of Hard Knocks


same here........ PHD from UHK

magna cum loudah

(Dr. Bill????)

bachelor's from good ol'NNU

(Nyuk-Nyuk, U) 

[been waiting on this thread]


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Stephen F. Austin State University 2007


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Shenanigan's 83, Shsu 88


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

"THEE university of Lagoona Madre,class of 77 "


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

BU

Bluewater U!

and


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

corpus shorty said:


> "THEE university of Lagoona Madre,class of 77 "


Good un


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Got my MLS at the University of Alabama, 1998.
 ROLL, TIDE!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Sam Houston State, 90'


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

University of Texas 1964


----------



## Fishslayer76 (Feb 20, 2008)

Old Dominoin University 2006


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Erau*

Community College of the Air Force, 1997
Community College of the Air Force, 2001
Embry Riddle Aeronautical University, 2000


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

Graduated from Del Mar College in Corpus Christi, 
Spent most of my money and a few more years at texas A&M-Corpus Christi.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Macalester College-90
Mankato State U-93
Texas A&M-96


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

University of Houston - 1970
University of Missouri-Kansas City - 1978

ladyfish


----------



## the big iron (Jan 30, 2007)

Baylor University, '04


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Univ of Houston 98 should have been 91 LOL 

USMC 90 to 95. 3rd Recon Bn Bco DRP...

SF


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Northwestern State University 1997- Natchitoches, Louisiana


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Mississippi State University class of 1964, BSEE


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

BS - East Texas State University (now Texas A&M - Commerce)
MSE - Henderson State University
PhD - Capella University (currently enrolled and working toward this degree)


----------



## Jeff B. (Aug 24, 2005)

University of Maine, Orono - 1983

Chipping away at an MBA @ UTA (Arlington)

Jeff B.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Texas A&M University '95

Whoop!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1997 BS Psychology Southwest Texas State
1999 Master of Applied Geography Southwest Texas State


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

1992 Southwest Texas State University with a BA in BS (I cant believe they changed the name to Texas State University... Blah)


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Colorado School of Mines, 1975, Petroleum Engineering.

Daughter #1, University of South Florida, 1996, Business, Masters

Daughter #2, University of South Florida, 1996, Geography, Masters

Daughter #3, Currently at Wharton Jr. College, 1st year.


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

I graduated from the school with the best looking girls by far..... I am a Texas Tech Red Raider!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

DannyMac said:


> The HS thread produced some great responses, now lets try college.
> 
> University of Houston 1972 Go Coogs!!


Well, since you have "graduate" in the post,,,,,,,,,,,I believe this thread is going to be much shorter than the other  .

U of H ('88-'92)............................still waiting for that particular diploma to come in the mail.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Southwest Texas State University class of 2001 or 2002....can't remember much


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Eastern Montana College 93'
Montana Tech 95'
University of Alabama at Birmingham 99'

Just made the last student loan payment! Yippie!


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

SHSU '07

Frat: I Felta Thigh


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

TAMU '60 - whoop!

Charles


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Texas A&M '86


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Tulane University 1997 ROLL WAVE ROLL!


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Southwest Texas State University '96

Pi Kappa Alpha


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

I post just so some of you have something to look forward to...the more you use it the better it gets...

Now I know that some say with advancing age brain cells either die, go to sleep, or whatever. I'm usin' mine now and am in a constant learning curve...AND IT'S WORKING.

I graduated from Lamar Jr. College in 1948 (CHE major), promptly transferred all hours to Texas, and finished there with a BBA in 1951.

After engaging that school of hard knocks (early Marriage and the US Navy) I returned, on the GI Bill to the now accredited Lamar State College of Technology, and after going to night school forever, did I say early marriage? Kids are here too, now...so I plod until 1962 and get a BSME.

I'M STILL WORKING!!! NEVER ENJOYED LIFE SO MUCH, AND WISH TEXACO HAD GIVEN ME THE GLAD HANDSHAKE 20 YEARS BEFORE THEY DID. THERE IS A WHOLE DIFFERENT WORLD OUT THERE THAT IS WILLING TO ACKNOWLEDGE THAT AN EDUCATION IS WORTH EVERY PENNY SPENT, LATE NIGHTS SPENT OVER THE BOOKS, AND SCHLITZ(S) YOU WISH YOU HAD NOT...OH, WELL, I WON'T GO THERE.

JLD


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

TAMU '76 - BS

Arizona State '06 (that's right - '06) - MBA

MA


----------



## Slacker (May 31, 2004)

Western Carolina U. '92


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Lamar Tech '69,*

both my wife and me at our own expense. Daughter, NTSU '95, and son, TAMU '99. It took me 10 years after I first entered LT to complete my degree with time off for work and USMC. Talk about the school of hard knocks. My mother said I was trying to find out what I didn't want to do! LOL


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

University of None.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Slippery Rock University, Pennsylvania (when I graduated it was still called Slippery Rock State College)


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

UT Austin '82.


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Ust 68' Bba


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

University of Texas - Pan American '03


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

UT San Antonio 86


----------



## longhorn1975 (Oct 2, 2005)

*University Of Texas*

Longhorn Graduate...class Of 1975


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Texas Tech, '96.


----------



## pabloag (Jan 13, 2007)

A&M 78 Architecture
UT Austin Masters in Architecture 81

Daughter UT Womens in Med Center, 4 yr Nursing Degree
Son U of H English


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Sam Houston 1989 BBA Accounting


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

SWTSU class of '76
Texas A&M Corpus Christi -1994
School of hard knocks- daily


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Texas Tech '01


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Stephen F. Austin State University 05...BS Kinesiology


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Chattahooche Valley State CC (Phenix City, AL) 1976-78
University of Alabama 1978-81 (with summers at Dauphin Island Sea Lab and at Spring Hill College in Mobile)

Degrees in Geology and in Marine Science


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

salth2o said:


> BS - East Texas State University (now Texas A&M - Commerce) *1994*
> MSE - Henderson State University *1996*
> PhD - Capella University (currently enrolled and working toward this degree should be done Spring of *2011*)


I forgot to put the dates.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

University of Houston, Downtown BBA in 1987.

Wife graduated from the University of Phoenix online in 2006 with a BBA.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

SWTSU, class of '83


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Baylor '77-'79. Graduated U of H in Dec '80.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Southwest Texas in 1994... Great School


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

*Harvard*

on the Neches - aka Lamar University, circa 1985. "Peck em Cardinals!"

Frat - Tappa Kegga Daya and ATO


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Stephen F Austin State University
Class of 1999

ATO


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

North Texas State University/University of North Texas
BS psychology 1968


----------



## gulfcoastpunk (Feb 14, 2005)

MMI 2003 Phoenix Az


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Swtsu '77'


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*East Texas State University 1978*

East Texas State 78


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

Texas A&M - Galveston, 93'


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow

2000-2002 "UCLA" University Clute Lake Jackson Angleton AKA Brazoport CC.
AA- Industrial Technology- Process Operations 
AA-Industrial Technology- Laboratory Technology

2002-2005-UHCL- BS- Environmental Science

2006-present-UHCL- MBA


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Texas State BSCJ 2005
Enrolling in South Texas College of Law Sept.2008


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

TAMU 1990....


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

SWTS, dropped out due to partying and finished up at TBU.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Southwest Texas State University - 2002......great school and I would have to argue with the tech guy about the hottest girls. 

U of H Dec05 MBA


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Sam Houston State - 1997


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

HKU....Hard Knocks University

Still in attendance, lifelong student


----------



## Daniel32 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bachelors:
Texas A&M-Corpus Christi: Biomedical Science 2007

Masters: 
Texas A&M-Corpus Christi: Biology (current)


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Smu - 2002
Smu - 2006 (mba)


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

The proof all SWT alum.



Ckill said:


> Southwest Texas State University - 2002......great school and I would have to argue with the tech guy about the hottest girls.
> 
> U of H Dec05 MBA


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Texas A&M University '94


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

BBA - Southwest Texas State University - 1996
MBA - Houston Baptist University - 2002


----------



## IkanRaja (Jun 1, 2004)

University of Houston - BSc Chemical Engineering 1993

University of Houston - MSc Industrial Engineering 1996

Go Coogs!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Didn't go to college, but I did go to the *US ARMY*


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Western Michigan University-2001


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

A&M Class of '90 - Petroleum Engineering major
I ran a bit long due to my minor (Math) - 8 ball and 42 at the Chicken


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

BS Chemical Engineering, Certificate in German Studies
Texas A&M University - 2003


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

SHSU '99, TTU '01


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

Tsti, '91


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sul Ross with B.S 1996
New Mexico State with M.S. 1998


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

*TAMU COLLEGE STATION TX*
Fighting class for 2010. double majorin beerology and partying
Blinn college 2006


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

University Of Houston B.S. 1999


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Uogyauagtw*

That would be the University of Get Your *** Up And Go To Work.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Shsu--1978 & 1982


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Texas A&M, Class of 83. BS in Animal Science


----------



## Katfisher (Dec 13, 2006)

Sam Houston State University 1987


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Lamar University Port Arthur, 1983. High School 1968, you do the math.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Southwest Texas State Univ. - grad. Dec. of 2000


----------



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

Southwestern Oklahoma State University - 1996


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Angelina College - 2003 - AAS in Accounting
Stephen F. Austin State Univ. - 2006 - BBA in Accounting
Western Governor's Univ - 2009 *crossing fingers* - MBA in Strategy & Mgmt

Maybe one day I'll make enough for my husband to stay home and fish... and eventually hire enough people below me that *I* can stay home and fish.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

University of Montevallo (Previously Alabama College) Class of '71. Former all girls school until 1959 - ratio was 8:1 when I started. Not bad odds after two years in Military School.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

*The University of Oklahoma*-1986. It should have been 1084 but too many nights in the bar.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

William Marsh Rice University '94


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

*'til Gabriel blows his horn*

UT Austin 1985 BBA Accounting


----------



## King_Tarpon (Nov 2, 2006)

Texas A&M University - BA Political Science - 1999

Boston College - Law degree - 2002


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Texas A&M University Class of 2005


----------



## stmcd25 (Nov 9, 2005)

Lamar U/ 1989 Football


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Ut '79


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

TAMU--- Class of 2004


----------



## Whisky Delta (Apr 16, 2007)

My wife and I - Lamar 1990

STMCS25 - Playing football in '89, you must have been the last of the Mohicans huh?


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Never went to any college. Inherited mine.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

Swt 1988


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

SHSU class of 86


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

TAMU-Galveston (Summer `87-Prep Cruise)
TAMU-College Station 1987-1989 (AgEcon)
TAMU-Galveston Bachelor of Science: Maritime Administration, 1992

Basically, they taught me Economics so I got out of Agriculture (in 1989) - Thank you Dr. Lynn Gillette!

Still using both the Economics and the Maritime Admin training every day for work.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

WHOOP! 

TAMU-Galveston C/O 2003


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Clemson Univ. '85-'88 BS.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Tarleton State University 1987. BS in Business Admin.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Shsu 1970...bba


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Texas A & M University - Class of 1977 - B.S. - Petroleum Engineering


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Tarleton State 03


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

Baylor 1992


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Texas A&M 2004 - Construction Science....shoulda been class of 02 but there was a surplus of beer when I got there.....


----------



## skb3167 (Aug 22, 2005)

Texas A&M University 2003 - BS Civil Engineering


----------



## Islander05 (Dec 12, 2004)

Texas A&M University--Corpus Christi 2005. Marketing


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

North Carolina State Univeristy - 99' - Bachelor's Communication/Minor Japanese

Berkley - Executive MBA Program - 01 ' Never finished.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Schreiner University (www.schreiner.edu) in Kerrville Texas. Went back at 37yoa in 2003 and graduated July 2005....Am now in my Masters Program at the same school and will be done at the end of June!! THANK DA LAWD!!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Texas A&M - 1993.....man I am getting old!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

Blinn Jr. College 1988....
UH 1999.....graphic design major....

now working at Rice.....!


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

U of Houston '76


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Sam Houston State University Class of 02............Eat em up KATS


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Sam Houston State University - '88


----------



## Hookdog02 (Feb 14, 2007)

Southwest Texas State University/Texas State 2005


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Purdue 98


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Tulane 2002 - BS in Exercise Physiology & Biology

Baylor 2004 - MSEd, Master of Science in Education


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Stephen F. Austin State University
BS Education 1977
Masters Education 1979
Ax 'em Jacks


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

University of Texas - San Antonio 99


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

BS in Beer drinkin from the Jolly Fox!
SHSU '95

Shudda.................


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

TSTI Waco '81. Wharton county Jr. College 92. WCJC "Home of the fighting Pioneers"
no football or baseball team but rodeo team put plenty in the NFR!!
Rick


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

Texas A&M 2001


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, 17 years after graduating HS, I began working for Ma Bell (SWBT) and discovered they would pay my tuition to attend college. So I discovered my need for higher education.

I went to night classes at Alvin Community College. Took 7 years at that rate, so graduated with Assoc. degree in Business Administration from ACC in 1989.

Then went to weekend classes on tri-mester system at North Harris County College, it was the location for extension classes for OLLU (Our Lady of the Lake University - San Antonio). Took me 3 years to complete BA in Computer Information Management from OLLU in 1992.

Glutton for punishment, I went back and got MBA from OLLU (2 years) 1995.

Twelve years of college! I've tried not to learn another thing since then, heh heh.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Corpus Christi State University 1989 - BS Medical Technology
University of Houston 1995 - BS Chemical Engineering


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Louisiana State University, AgriBusiness - 1999 I'm feelin kinda lonesome here!


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

U.S. Army infantry school 1993
U.S Army Airborne school 1993
U.S Army Ranger School 1994 

Stephen F Austin Univeristy 2000 

Rangers Lead The Way


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Texas Tech 1994


----------



## Siena34 (Mar 22, 2006)

Siena College 1999


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Swt 1989


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

Texas State Technical College - Waco, 1986


----------



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

Texas A&M University, Class of '02


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*college*

Drunkin State 79-08


----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

SWT '02 

the last semester before it became known as Texas State


----------



## Bentrods (Jan 25, 2008)

Tamu 1992


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Haven't seen this one yet!

Texas A & I University in Kingsville, TX- 1980 (BS) and 1985 (MS)

they call it Texas A&M Kingsville now.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Ckill said:


> The proof all SWT alum.


Texas Tech '04, International Business/Spanish. There's no need to argue with us, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

The University of the Ozarks 2001 (Clarksville, Arkansas)


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

JATC Class of 84
Control Systems Designer


----------



## fishermanTKE (Aug 2, 2006)

SHSU - Fall 07


B.T.N.I.Y.M.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Texas A&M 1979


----------



## dork (Oct 28, 2004)

Me - TAMU '87
Wife - TAMU - '86 & UT '94


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

University of Kentucky Class of 1982 B.S. in Microbiology with minor studies in Chemistry. GO KATS!!


----------



## southcoasttx (Jun 13, 2007)

Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of '99. Didn't graduate til '01, took a couple of victory laps and helped pay the rent at the Chicken.


----------



## mud duck (Apr 24, 2007)

Stephen F Austin University 1955


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Canuck said:


> The University of the Ozarks 2001 (Clarksville, Arkansas)


you might be a ******* if ...


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Texas A&M ....class of 2009!

Marine Transportation


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Texas A&M - Corpus Christi - 1990 (Corpus Christi State University)

BBA Accounting


DBG


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Shsu 1994
Uh 1998


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

The University of Missouri - Columbia, '97

Go Tigers!


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

THE University of Texas 2005


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

School of hard knocks, still working on my masters degree in gynecology


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Sam Houston State University - 1979 - GO KATS !!!


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Graduation*

University of Viet Nam - 1969

Boston University 1974


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Tamuk '00*

Texas A&M, Kingsville
College of Engineering, I.E.

Wife, Texas A&M University, Aggies????


----------



## Rancho Los Altos (Jun 13, 2007)

A&m 07'


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

2d Radio Bn - *United States Marine Corps* (1993 - 1997)
BS Electrical Engineering - *The Pennsylvania State University* (2003)


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

SHSU c/o '02


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Wife and I-----Texas Tech 1999


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Texas Tech University 
BBA Finance 
Class of 2006

And this is just the b-team skeezers......


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Univ of Texas San Antonio (UTSA) '92


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

Texas A&M , class of 88
BBA in Accting

Wife--also A&M class of 91
BS in education (I tell her all the time she is good as BSing)

Boys--Future Aggies as well--unless some other school wants to pay for their education


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

Home of Vince Young and 2005 National Champions....


University of Texas - class of '05
BBA in Finance
minor in MIS

now---working in the oilfield - good use of education!!!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

The problem with your Swim Team is they were in San Marcos every weekend!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

A&M- class of '94.
A&M-Ph.D-'98.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

SHSU class of 2009
BS Animal Science
Eat'm Up Kats!!!!!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Well haven't exactily graduate yet...But hopefully will in two years 

Texas Tech 2010


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Texas A&M C/O '05


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*Swim Team*



Ckill said:


> The problem with your Swim Team is they were in San Marcos every weekend!!


Actually, the problem with the swim team is it is a Photoshopped picture of the Orlando Predators cheerleading squad from several years ago. And no, I don't dispute that TTU has hot chicks with low test scores.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Texas A&M University Class of 1996



swifty


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

University of Texas 1970
USAF 1970-1992


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

University of The United States Marine Corps 1982 - 2002
When it absolutely positively has to be destroyed overnight!


----------



## SlipKnot (Mar 31, 2008)

Sam Houston State, Huntsville, Texas Class 1998


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

Southwest Texas State 1989, but wish I was still there drinkin' beer and chasin' girls!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Osu*

Oklahoma State 1994. Now I worlk for the Longhorns...go figure!!???


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*daparson*

Associates: East Texas Baptist College (now university)
Bachelor of Science: University of Houston Clear Lake City
Accrediation of Accomplishment: Capenwray Hall, Carnforth England - Substudy at Oxford
Masters of Divinity: Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary
Doctorate of Divinity: Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary

All that ... and $4.00 will get you a Venti Americano with an extra shot of Expresso (5 shots in all) with Hazelnut Syrup at Starbucks. My drink of choice! (grin)

Seems like I should be smarter than I am after all that ... (grin)

Mark


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

University of Houston 2003
www.cougarsaltwateropen.com


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Prairie View A&M University 

B.S. in Agriculture & Human Resources-1996
M.Ed. in Agriculture Education-1997


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Dang! Either a bunch of you are fibbing, or this board is more edumacated than I thought. LOL!

SFASU, '81


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

League City Elementary. Oh, and college, Southwest Texas a.k.a Texas State.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Texas A&M 2004


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Trinity Valley Community College.....93


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*The*

University of Texas A&M 1990. Nice to see all of our in state institutions are well representedby fishermen. I'll fish with anyone anytime, except in an orange boat.


----------



## Fowl Hook (Jul 11, 2007)

Arizona State University, 1996

Currently University of Houston - Clear Lake MBA program.


----------



## timd (Nov 5, 2006)

Trinity University, San Antonio, 1985. BS Finance, BA History. 5 year planhwell: . Took me another 10 years to pay it off.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

BBA Degree from *The* University Of Texas At Austin 1984

Often imitated but never duplicated.

Currently Ongoing Master's degree program from *The School of Hard Knocks  *


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Texas A&M 
1985


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

SOUTHWEST TEXAS STATE UNIVERSITY 1970 (not texas state)


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

UH Clear Lake - 2003


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

U.S.Navy Class of 72


----------

